# Burton Moto size 10 equivalent to = ?



## chiggah (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm a true US 9-9.5. Today I tried out Burton Moto size 10 and Salomon F20 size 9 at my local shop. Burton fits well and snug but salomon is narrower at my heel area, sorta grinding my ankles.

However, my local stores do not have nike kaiju's available - what size would I be in them ?

Regards

James 
New Zealand


----------

